# Nikolaustrial am 6.12.2008 in Köln



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (16. November 2008)

Moin.
am 6.12. is wieder dieser Nikolaustrial in Kalk in derhalle, ne.?
wersn dafür zuständig?? bzw. wer organisiert das denn??

Max


----------



## KermitB4 (16. November 2008)

Ich hab leider Köln-Kalk-Verbot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (16. November 2008)

Wann wollen wir anfangen?


----------



## JP Trialer (16. November 2008)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> Ich hab leider Köln-Kalk-Verbot



wiso das denn?


----------



## KermitB4 (16. November 2008)

Kennst den Film wohl nicht, oder?

Wie läuft das da bei dem Trial ab. Ich war da noch nie, hätte aber evenutell Interesse.


----------



## JP Trialer (16. November 2008)

ich kenn keinen FIlm der mir aufschluss gibt xD

also bitte klär mich auf


ich würd wohl auch dahinkommen wenn ich an Nikolaus nicht bei atze schröder wär


----------



## trialJam-Cologne (16. November 2008)

Hallo Bike Trial Freunde

Ich freue mich euch zu sehen zu unserem Nicolaus Trial
Bitte denkt nur drann das die Veranstaltung kein Professioneller Wettkampf ist !!!

" Der Nikolaus-Trial ist eine Veranstaltung für Kinder, Jugendliche und junge Erwachsene, die
Fahrrad- und Motorrad-Trial als Freizeitsport betreiben.
Modus: Vorausscheidungen - Finale "

bis bald gruss Philip
für weitere fragen stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung .
Tel. binn ich unter 01787964826 erreichbar


DANKE !!


----------



## JP Trialer (16. November 2008)

wie ist denn so der schwierigkeitsgrad in versch. Spuren?


----------



## Trial-Team (16. November 2008)

Ich denke ich bin auch dabei =)...Freu mich schon darauf ganz viele andere Trialer zu sehen ..hehe


----------



## Trialstriker (16. November 2008)

cool das thema wollte ich auch mal ansprechen 

wer war denn schonmal da und berichtet mal ganz kurz und knapp 
mein kumpel Curry4king und ich kommen auch 
wird schon was lustiges werden

@KermitB4 würde mich freuen dich da zu treffen und mir dein bike mal in natura anzusehen nachdem man soviel gelesen hat


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (17. November 2008)

ich war 2006 da.
super geil.
geile Halle, geile atmosphäre.
is halt nen total gechillter wettkampf, ohne stress, nur fun. easy goping zusammen trainieren einfach. gleicht mehr einer session und nicht nem wettkampf....
kanns nur weiterempfehlen..
wir kommen auf jeden fall...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## curry4king (17. November 2008)

frage:
wann isn dann bei euch schicht im schacht??

müsste das wissen wegen buchen??
mfg


----------



## JP Trialer (17. November 2008)

ich würd gerne Wissen wies um die Spuren steht ?! =)


edit: und die dazugehörige schwierigkeit und so.. nur ungefähr


----------



## linus93 (17. November 2008)

http://www.abenteuer-halle.de/index.php?page=news&time=1222409216
also das sind die wichtigsten infos 
es gib änfänger fortgeschritene und expert
wer sich nicht sicher ist was er fahren soll kann es sich ja vorher nochmal angucken


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (17. November 2008)

Vielleicht bin ich sogar auf 2 rädern unterwegs *freu*


----------



## JP Trialer (17. November 2008)

danke =)


----------



## curry4king (17. November 2008)

6-7 epals passt da schon die experte spur?
also wenn ich das richtig gehört hatte söllte das passen!?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JP Trialer (17. November 2008)

wie 6-7 epals?

sidehop
treter
welche technik auch immer

dann kommts noch auffn anlauf an

zu kurz? zu steil?

das sind alles so sachen die die spur schwierig machen


----------



## curry4king (17. November 2008)

egal wie 6-7 epals


----------



## JP Trialer (17. November 2008)




----------



## Moppel_kopp (17. November 2008)

kommt einfach vorbei, es geht um den spaß und den hat man aufjedenfall! und um euch zu beruhigen: es sind spuren für euch dabei!


----------



## curry4king (18. November 2008)

jojo tickets sind jetzte auch gebucht


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (18. November 2008)

Zumindest anwesend sein werde ich auch..


----------



## JP Trialer (18. November 2008)

ich fahr mit nem Kollegen zs. mim Zug zu euch nach Kölle =)


----------



## Flexi (19. November 2008)

ich werde wohl auch kommen 
MFG Felix


----------



## JP Trialer (19. November 2008)

yeah =)


----------



## duro e (20. November 2008)

ich werde auch kommen..... hab aber voll keine lust auf zugfahren aber was solls.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MisterLimelight (20. November 2008)

dann nimm einen Aufsitzrasenmäher.
Das Spritgeld verdienst Du dir, indem Du unterwegs Leuten den Rasen mähst...

ich komme auch.


----------



## duro e (20. November 2008)

den spruch haste schomal gebracht


----------



## KAMIkazerider (22. November 2008)

ich wär auch gern hingekommen, aber die flugpreise sind gerade pervers :-(


----------



## curry4king (22. November 2008)

macht dann irgendeiner ein video?


----------



## MisterLimelight (22. November 2008)

dank meines hervorragend verpeilten arbeitgebers kann ich doch nicht kommen. Somit filme ich schon mal nicht.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (22. November 2008)

Ich werd dort auch mal aufschlagen. Filmen ist leider nicht hab nur Foto 
Vielleicht kann ich nochmal denn HD-Corder klar machen, ich schau mal.


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (22. November 2008)

Also wie schon angekündigt, würde ich mich um Fotos kümmern


----------



## duro e (22. November 2008)

ich könnte digi cam mitbringen .. ich gehe aber mal davon aus das luckygambler seine cam auch dabei hat und video machen wirt wie beim letzten nikolaustrial.


----------



## JP Trialer (22. November 2008)

@CremeDeLaCreme: fänd ich geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duro e (22. November 2008)

hauptsache ist es aber auch , das sehr viele dort sind .


----------



## trialsrider (23. November 2008)

Kacke, Sonntag wäre ich aufjedenfall dabei aber Samstags...MANNOOO!!!

ICH WILL ICH WILL ICH WILL....werde aufjedenfall probieren Frei zu kriegen
und dann komm ich uuuuch.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (26. November 2008)

ich weiß es gar net mehr, aber war die halle beheizt? glaube schon.....was soll amn denn da anziehen. also reicht t-shirt? kurze hose? oder doch lieber lang?
helft mir.....;-)
bis denn


----------



## JP Trialer (26. November 2008)

jo würd mich auch interessieren....

und wie stehts so um die Fahrerzahl im letzten Jahr?

würd mich nur ma so interessieren


----------



## luckygambler (26. November 2008)

hallo
ja ich werde meine cam natürlich wieder mitbringen!
und warm genug für ne kurze hose ist es dort auch. im t-shirt kann man fahren aber nicht unbedingt rumstehen.
joar und platz genug ist dort auch.
wir sehen uns
gruss


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (26. November 2008)

-=:trialsMAX:=- schrieb:


> ich weiÃ es gar net mehr, aber war die halle beheizt? glaube schon.....was soll amn denn da anziehen. also reicht t-shirt? kurze hose? oder doch lieber lang?
> helft mir.....;-)
> bis denn



Kurze RÃ¶cke sind erwÃ¼nscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (27. November 2008)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Kurze RÃ¶cke sind erwÃ¼nscht.



wenn du auf sowas stehst, ich bin da fÃ¼r alles offen.....;-)


----------



## Moppel_kopp (27. November 2008)

so lang nix raus guckt


----------



## duro e (27. November 2008)

hauptsache es kommen super viele!!!! der rest ist zweitrangig.


----------



## JP Trialer (27. November 2008)

jop 

Also ich und Robin kommen 
Evtl bringen wir noch 2-3 andere Bielefelder mit.


----------



## trialJam-Cologne (27. November 2008)

Hallo

also wie gesagt die Veranstaltung die ich da mache,
 ist kein reinrassiger Wettkamp im vordergrund steht der Spass!!!! 


also lasst euch Überraschen wie es wird.... 

für Fragen auch unter tel 01787964826
mfg Phil


----------



## Thiemsche (27. November 2008)

Da geht endlich mal wieder was und ich muss natürlich mal wieder arbeiten.


----------



## trialsrider (27. November 2008)

Thiemsche schrieb:


> Da geht endlich mal wieder was und ich muss natürlich mal wieder arbeiten.



wird bei mir wohl genauso sein


----------



## Trialstriker (28. November 2008)

und da kann man echt nix mehr dran drehen
blöd sowas
ihr wisst ja um so mehr um so besser

eine andere sache ich will nich zum ausdruck bringen das ich fett oder verfressen wäre aber ich sag mal ich hab nen hohen energieverbrauch 
wo kann man denn da was vernünftiges zu essen organisieren ohne einen reisekoffer voll verpflegung mitnehmen zu müssen
je nachdem wie die antworten ausfallen werd ich mir das essen von der 
bahn ag nachliefern lassen müssen


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (28. November 2008)

wir kommen auch nicht wegen eines wettkampfes, sondern nur wegen dem glühwein und dem bier,.....der spaß halt.....und wenn das nix wird, wir können auch ohne spaß alkohol haben.......nee nurn witz.
für alle die am samstag net können, die jenigen sollen wneigstens am sonntag um 12uhr uhr ihren hintern auf die domplatte bewegen.
bis denn.
SONNTAG 12UHR DOMPLATTE KLEINE RUNDE DURCH DIE STADT


----------



## curry4king (28. November 2008)

Trialstriker schrieb:


> und da kann man echt nix mehr dran drehen
> blöd sowas
> ihr wisst ja um so mehr um so besser
> 
> ...



diesen post einfach ignorieren....
man man junge das passt schon das thema hatten wir schon tausend mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (2. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin bei beiden Sachen dabei. Ich freue mich, mal einige eurer Gesichter zu sehen


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (3. Dezember 2008)

ja ich hoffe das am sonntag auch einige dabei sind...;-)
bis samstag.
Max


----------



## curry4king (3. Dezember 2008)

wir 2 wären am sonntag auch gern dabei gewehsen ist nurn bissel doof wegen pennen und tickets sind ja auch schon gebucht


----------



## JP Trialer (3. Dezember 2008)

bei uns das gleiche

der wille ist da

aber geht leider nicht 

ma sehen vllt. können wir ja zwischendurch (pause?!) am samstag was klenes starten


----------



## Trialstriker (3. Dezember 2008)

das wäre auch cool wenns nich so arschkalt is mal zwischendurch die stadt erkunden


----------



## Rubelnaldo (5. Dezember 2008)

So Leute, ich bin morgen nicht dabei  darf schön brav malochen!!! Schöner Mist!
Ich werde versuchen zumindest am Sonntag bei der Runde dabei zu sein. Seid ihr sicher dass ihr durch die City fahren wollt bei 7 Grad? In der Halle ist es bestimmt wärmer


----------



## luckygambler (5. Dezember 2008)

Rubelnaldo schrieb:


> So Leute, ich bin morgen nicht dabei  darf schön brav malochen!!! Schöner Mist!
> Ich werde versuchen zumindest am Sonntag bei der Runde dabei zu sein. Seid ihr sicher dass ihr durch die City fahren wollt bei 7 Grad? In der Halle ist es bestimmt wärmer



schöne ********!
aber sonntag könnte ich mir überlegen. 
7 grad sind ist doch super!


----------



## Moppel_kopp (5. Dezember 2008)

rubel ! zeig deinem cheff mal wer den längeren hat und komm


----------



## voytec (5. Dezember 2008)

me kommt auch !
danke max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (5. Dezember 2008)

Werd morgen wohl auch Absagen müssen. Bin grade einen neuen Rahmen am Bauen


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (5. Dezember 2008)

Ist die Halle stark beleuchtet oder eher dunkel?

Wegen Photos..


...


----------



## duro e (5. Dezember 2008)

ich kann auch nicht .....leider..


----------



## Rubelnaldo (5. Dezember 2008)

Moppel_kopp schrieb:


> rubel ! zeig deinem cheff mal wer den längeren hat und komm



das kann ich gern mal machen! dann schneidet mir mein Chef aber mal den Pimo ab wenn wir dadurch das nächste Projekt nich kriegen


----------



## Moppel_kopp (5. Dezember 2008)

mensch rubel, ich takker dir den wieder dran 
aber oke... man hat seine verpflichtungen ! aber ich werde im herzen für dich mitfahren


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (6. Dezember 2008)

Komm ein wenig später!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialJam-Cologne (6. Dezember 2008)

Hey ,


zu erstmal möchte ich mich bei allen bedanken die Zahlreich erschienen sind.
Ich hoffe es hat euch gefallen und freue mich euch nächstes Jahr wieder zu sehen.

Also bis dahin
mit besten Grüße 
Phil

Danke


----------



## Trialstriker (7. Dezember 2008)

jo war super und hat riesig spaß gemacht
wenns geht bin ich wieder dabei
und am 30 mai soll wieder was sein?
dann komm ich auch wenns geht


----------



## Robin_Meier (7. Dezember 2008)

jo das war mal wirklich ganz cool und schööön chillich  gute Veranstalltung


----------



## trialJam-Cologne (9. Dezember 2008)

Hey Jungs,

hier noch ein Bericht vom Kölner Stadt Anzeiger:



> *Nikolaus-Trial Waghalsige Stunts*
> 
> *Von Inga Beißwänger, 08.12.08, 14:51h, aktualisiert 08.12.08, 17:18h*
> 
> ...



Hier der link zum KSTA

*MfG Phil*


----------



## sophia (11. Dezember 2008)

und mal wieder sind wir einradfarer mit keinem wort erwähnt


----------



## voytec (12. Dezember 2008)

sophia schrieb:


> und mal wieder sind wir einradfarer mit keinem wort erwähnt




jo schade  ihr habt es verdient!
btw ...du warst  sowieso mein lieblings einradler'in 
respekt

greetz voytec


----------

